# Drip tray replacements or mods?



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Is anyone aware of an aftermarket drip tray for the classic? I love the machine but feel the plastic, rattly drip tray lets it down! Does anyone have a solution to this? I hate the way it jiggles around. A silly quibble really.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Not aware of any aftermarket trays. I bought a inexpensive roll of non-slip matting from IKEA and cut a piece to fit under - works a treat.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

was going to say the same


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was thinking of making a drip tray that was slightly lower so that I can accommodate taller cups plus have a line out so water can empty into a drain rather than having to drain the water myself every few days.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea, keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I have yet to figure a way to do all that yet. But when I do have a brainwave I will let you know. I unfortunately do not possess any plastic work skills or a garage.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I was trying to fashion a lower drip tray from a Tupperware container at one point. It worked but when I got it installed it was only a couple of mm below the original one so I left it! Might revisit at some point though.


----------

